# opening hours?



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

Johnny

Having just seen how near your place is to where Im working at the moment(Oracle in Reading). I was wanting to drop buy and buy a few bits for my Aote polisher, like the backing plates and pads etc, and a bit of advice on what ones to get, so was wondering what your opening hours are as I can drive by on my lunch 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Opening hours are 8.45 to 5.15. I do nip out at about one to get some lunch but Adrian is normally here when I am not 

Just drop me a pm with which day your thinking off 

Johnny


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks Johnny


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

thank you very much, for getting me to spend my money guys 

I'll let you know how I get on with the pads and menz stuff :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers


----------

